# Aghata the Tori horse: becoming a dressage diva



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Meet my first horse, Aghata inkunicorn:
mare
Born: 2008
Breed: Tori horse

Before buying her, I also made a topic here about what horse I should choose.. Since I only had a very limited budget, most of the horses were untrained (but oh so beautiful..). While I am a fairly confident rider, I felt that maybe..just maybe..for a first horse, I shouldn't buy an untrained warmblood :icon_rolleyes:. Well. Aghata here was one of the few who I could actually try and ride, and well she was a saint - though only having 2 months of training, she behaved amazingly. My boyfriend adored her right from the start, and I've always been wanting him to get into riding - so I figured even if things don't go as planned, perhaps he could ride her himself. 

Got her home, she settled in like a champ, didn't fear anything. She's just that type of horse that takes everything in stride  We've changed stables quite a bit and she's always calm about new surroundings - even on the trail, she can be last, or in the front, solo, you name it. 

Though, she has a temperament. That's the reason why she was being sold - her last owner feared to ride her, as she had let Aghata become very bossy, yet fed her loads of treats and let her walk all over :icon_rolleyes: So she was just a pasture puff for.. 3 years. 

I've had her for 1,5 years now. She indeed has a temperament. For instance, she will stomp the ground with her back feet when she is displeased with something  but that's more cute than anything else! 
At first I had trouble getting her to respect me, she tried to be bossy and push me around, ignore my commands etc. And she would rear. A lot. 
Fast forward to today, I have a horse that is calm, respectful and even my beginner boyfriend can go on trail rides with her! 
Only thing we're having trouble with is that she likes to lean on the bit a lot and forgets to work her butt in the progress ._. but I have a great trainer next to me, so I have hope! I am schooling her in dressage, hopefully to at least second level. She is a drafty-type so we don't have the jaw-dropping movement and looks, but we're gonna try our best 

First dressage competitions are estimated on the 16th April! :dance-smiley05:​


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

And pictures! The first two are from yesterday, and the attached ones are random inkunicorn:


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Yesterday was interesting.. The outdoor arena is the only things we have and currently it's icy and snowy, so I just did walk-trot work. The thing is, she is so much better when I ride her bareback! My trainer was amazed at how well she carried herself when I was without the saddle. And we both thought this is weird. 
Aghata had a nice soft, consistant contact. I kept reminding her that she needs to work that butt too :lol: but that was the only thing. I felt so much better myself too, my hands were steady and soft, I felt balanced..of course I still have many things to work on, but the general feeling was so much better! Aghata seemed to be in an awesome mood as well!
The saddle fits her. It has been checked by two different fitters. But it turns out that it just isn't right for me - it tips my balance point, so that it is a bit uncomfortable. My trainer agreed that she too felt weird riding in it. If I manage to come up with the money, I'm gonna invest in a new saddle 8) Right now I have a general-purpose one, so I think it's time I get a proper dressage saddle! I have no idea how I'm gonna get that money though.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful mare. Here's hoping you can get that saddle.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

